# Όταν μας ζητούν “φιλική τιμή” για παροχή των υπηρεσιών μας



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

Επειδή για έναν επαγγελματία πάντα έρχεται η στιγμή που τον προσεγγίζουν συγγενείς, “φίλοι” και γνωστοί για να του ζητήσουν προσφορά επιχειρώντας να τον φιλοτιμήσουν (ή στεγνά να τον εκβιάσουν συναισθηματικά) ώστε να τους κάνει όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη γίνεται —“φιλική”— τιμή, κι επειδή τα περιστατικά όπου τέτοιου είδους δουλειές τελικά δεν εξοφλούνται καν είναι συχνότερα κι από κουνούπια σε ορυζώνα (και σου πίνουν περισσότερο αίμα), ποτέ δεν είναι αχρείαστο να επαναλάβουμε τα βασικά:

*1. Περί φίλων και “φίλων”
*
Έχω ποτέ κάνει κάτι (οτιδήποτε) για φίλο αδελφικό και πραγματικό, με δικό μου προσωπικό κόστος (ενίοτε μεγάλο); Ναι. Το έχω μετανιώσει; Σχεδόν ποτέ. Γιατί; Πρώτον, ελάχιστους (Ν≤5) ανθρώπους εντάσσω σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Για αυτούς όμως τους συγκεκριμένους θα έκανα πολλά. Πώς λ.χ. τους κάνω ένα ακριβό δώρο; Ε, κάτι ανάλογο είναι κι αυτό. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι συγγενείς σε αυτή την κατηγορία; Κατά κανόνα όχι (αυτούς μου τους έδωσαν — δεν τους διάλεξα).

Ποιοι είναι οι “φίλοι”; Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι — που σε θυμούνται όταν (εκτιμούν ή πιστεύουν ότι) το υπαγορεύει το συμφέρον τους. Πώς τους αντιμετωπίζω; Όπως και κάθε άλλον δυνητικό ή υφιστάμενο πελάτη — ίδια ακριβώς κριτήρια. Μα, είναι γνωστοί σου! Ε, και; Και πολλοί δυνητικοί πελάτες με παραμυθιάζουν με υποσχέσεις για τεράστιες δουλειές και θεϊκές συνεργασίες — μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι τους πιστεύω κιόλας; Και τι τιμές δίνεις στους “φίλους”; Όπως ο καθένας μας, έτσι κι εγώ έχω τρεις στάθμες τιμών: την ελάχιστη αποδεκτή, την απολαβή-στόχο, και την ιδανική-ονειρική. Δίνω επομένως κάτι μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων. Δεν γρατσουνάω τον πάτο του βαρελιού, διότι απλούστατα ο Νόμος του Μέρφι μού έχει αποδείξει ότι, όποτε το κάνω θα πάνε όλα στραβά και θα βλαστημάω την ώρα και τη στιγμή — και θα μπω άγρια από μέσα. Και έχω επίσης διαπιστώσει πως ο Νόμος του Μέρφι εκδηλώνεται συχνότερα και συστηματικότερα σε δουλειές “φίλων”. Σημαντικό: Εξετάζω την προοπτική ανάληψης της εργασίας μόνον εφόσον είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό βέβαιο/διασφαλισμένο ότι τελικά θα εισπράξω τα συμφωνηθέντα από τους “φίλους” — μια και είναι εκείνοι που συχνότερα μετασχηματίζονται σε μπαταχτσήδες.

Μα, αν ρωτήσουν στην αγορά και βρουν καλύτερες τιμές; Τους κατευοδώνω προς την κατεύθυνση του συναδέλφου — και έχω το στρατηγικό πλεονέκτημα να διατηρώ το δικαίωμα κριτικής στη δουλειά που θα παραλάβουν. Διότι αν την αναλάμβανα εγώ θα πληρωνόμουν τα συνήθη (ή _λίγο_ πιο κάτω) και θα ήμουν σύμφωνος με την ποιότητα του τελικού αποτελέσματος. Μα δεν έχεις φιλική τιμή; Τα ’παμε αυτά βρε παιδιά, στο φίλο μου τον πραγματικό το κάνω και τζάμπα κι ούτε που το σκέφτομαι — “φιλικές” τιμές είναι που δεν έχω. Μα, θα επιμείνουν ότι δεν είναι δα και τίποτα σπουδαίο να κάνεις μια μετάφραση! Αν δεν είναι, τότε γιατί έρχονται σε μένα; Μα όποιος ξέρει αγγλικά μπορεί και να μεταφράσει! Αυτό λέω κι εγώ — γι’ αυτό και δεν θα δυσκολευτούν να βρουν κάποιον αμέσως με πολύ λιγότερα. «Μα είσαι αίμα μας» (θα πουν οι γονείς)! «Γι’ αυτό και δεν σας χρεώνω την ψυχανάλυση που κάνω εξαιτίας σας» (θα απαντήσω εγώ ο ανεπρόκοπος εξυπνακιστής).

*2. Περί μη εξειδίκευσης στο συγκεκριμένο προς μετάφραση αντικείμενο
*
—Έχουμε εδώ μία 128σέλιδη λεόντειο σύμβαση και θα θέλαμε να μας τη μεταφράσεις εσύ, Σάκη, μια και ξέρεις.
—Δεν κατέχω πράμα, βρε ξάδελφε, ούτε έχω ασχοληθεί έστω και μία φορά στη ζωή μου. Αυτά τα παίζει στα δάχτυλα η Palavra, γιατί δεν πάτε εκεί;
—Εμείς εσένα ξέρουμε, εσένα εμπιστευόμαστε. _(ναι, καλά — αυτά μάς τα ’παν κι άλλοι)_
—Βρε ξάδελφε, αν είχες σπάσει το πόδι σου κι ο μόνος γιατρός που γνώριζες ήμουν εγώ, ο φίλος σου ο γυναικολόγος, σ’ εμένα θα ’ρχόσουνα; Ή θα πήγαινες σε αυτόν που έχει την κατάλληλη ειδικότητα — τον ορθοπ[SUP]ε[/SUP][SUB]αι[/SUB]δικό;
—... _(πέρας συναγερμού)_

*3. Περί κατάπνιξης της αυθόρμητης τάσης να προτείνουμε το σωστό
*
Δεν με απασχολεί αν ο κανακάρης της “φίλης” μου είναι στούρνος ή αγνοεί τα βασικά ή θα έπρεπε να μάθει αγγλικά ή ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να γίνουν τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά να της υποδείξω ότι με τα μισά λεφτά μπορεί να αγοράσει εργασίες ή και ολόκληρο πτυχίο έτοιμο. Δεν ανακατεύομαι στη ζωή της και το ίδιο απαιτώ και εγώ από εκείνη. Της συμπεριφέρομαι ως συγκροτημένος επαγγελματίας και, ή το δέχεται και το εκτιμά, ή δεν το δέχεται και δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να το κουράζουμε περαιτέρω.

*4. Ηθικό δίδαγμα*


Γνώση γεμάτη σοφία είναι να ξέρεις πότε να πεις «ΟΧΙ».
Ένας έξοχος τρόπος να πεις «ΟΧΙ» αποτελεσματικά, είναι να πεις «Ναι» με προϋποθέσεις που είναι απόλυτα ευθυγραμμισμένες με τις δικές σου αρχές — κι εντελώς ανεπιθύμητες από το άλλο μέρος. Έτσι δουλεύει ένας πραγματικός επαγγελματίας.
Ένας άλλος τρόπος να πεις «ΟΧΙ» (εφόσον σε παίρνει), είναι να πεις «Ναι» που θα σημαίνει «Ίσως» και που θα μετασχηματιστεί σε αέναη αναβολή — δεν είναι όμως επαγγελματική μια τέτοια αντιμετώπιση, και συμβουλεύω την αποφυγή της.
Φυσικά, καλό είναι να μπορείτε να πείτε και «ΟΧΙ» ευθέως, σαφώς, καθαρά και καταπρόσωπο (οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αδυνατούν και/ή το αποφεύγουν).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2014)

Ζάζουλα, πολύ καλό! 



Zazula said:


> Φυσικά, καλό είναι να μπορείτε να πείτε και «ΟΧΙ» ευθέως, σαφώς, καθαρά και καταπρόσωπο (οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αδυνατούν και/ή το αποφεύγουν).



Εγώ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προτιμάω να μην πάρω καθόλου τη δουλειά για να μη χαλάμε και τις καρδιές μας με συγγενείς και γνωστούς. Οπότε, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται πράγματι για φίλους όπως λες, λέω ότι δεν έχω χρόνο και παραπέμπω κάπου αλλού. Η συνέχεια συνήθως είναι και ενδεικτική του τι ακριβώς ήθελε και ο υποψήφιος πελάτης: τις περισσότερες φορές, η δουλειά δεν προχωράει, που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε πραγματική ανάγκη να μεταφραστεί το διδακτορικό/οι εξετάσεις/το εγχειρίδιο/το ποίημα κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2014)

Μου θύμισες προσωπική ιστορία, συζήτηση με γνωστό:

— Πόσο θέλεις να μου μεταφράσεις το τάδε βιβλίο, που το χρειάζομαι για προσωπική χρήση;
— Τόσο (κανονική τιμή)
— Μα δεν θα το εκδώσω...
— Εγώ την ίδια δουλειά θα κάνω, όμως.

Με κοίταξε καλά καλά, αλλά μετά, ευτυχώς, έπεσε το δεκάρικο. Φυσικά, δεν έκλεισε η δουλειά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

Palavra, το σχόλιό μου σχετικά με το ζόρι που τραβά ο μέσος άνθρωπος να πει «όχι» αφορά γενικότερα τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις· κάτι μέσα μας συχνά μας αποτρέπει από κινήσεις που φοβόμαστε ότι θα δυσαρεστήσουν τον άλλον (και θα μας φέρουν αντιμέτωπούς του να του το πούμε καταπρόσωπο) — ή που θα μας αναγκάσουν να του εξηγούμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να του κάνουμε ένα χατίρι, υπερασπιζόμενοι τις θέσεις μας. Επίσης αυτή η τάση ν’ αποφεύγουμε ν’ αρνηθούμε συχνά καλύπτεται με εκλογικεύσεις ή με πλάνες (όπως λ.χ. του μη-ανακτήσιμου κόστους).

Εκείνο πάντως που παρατηρείται είναι ότι πολλοί μεταφραστές έχουν πρόβλημα ακόμη και να νιώσουν την αξία που έχουν οι υπηρεσίες τους, γεγονός που τους καθιστά ακόμη πιο ευάλωτους σε πιέσεις και ψυχολογικούς εκβιασμούς. Συχνά μια τέτοια ανασφάλεια και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση γεννά και την έλλειψη διάθεσης για διεκδίκηση δεδουλευμένων ή για τον ορισμό αντικειμενικά εύλογων και δίκαιων τιμών απ’ τη μεριά του επαγγελματία — όλα ενδεικτικά στοιχεία αυτοϋποτίμησης.

Οι γνωστοί, οι “φίλοι” κι οι συγγενείς, λοιπόν, αποτελούν το ιδανικό πεδίο εξάσκησης κι ενίσχυσης της αίσθησης αυτοαξίας ενός επαγγελματία, και της καλλιέργειας υγιούς αυτοεικόνας και αυτοεκτίμησης — πραγμάτων τα οποία είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία καθενός επαγγελματία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2014)

Εγώ όσες φορές έχω δεχτεί φιλική τιμή αισθανόμουν μετά κορόιδο. 
Για να αναφέρουμε και την άλλη πλευρά, το καλύτερο κατάστημα οπτικών της πόλης το είχε ένας θείος μου, ο οποίος την είχε δει τη δουλειά μεγάλος ευεργέτης της οικογένειας μέχρι 13ο βαθμό, κι όποτε πήγαινες στο μαγαζί του αρνιόταν να σου πάρει χρήματα. Δε δεχόταν ούτε να πληρώσεις το κόστος των γυαλιών σου. Αποτέλεσμα: η αλλαγή γυαλιών για μένα ήταν πάντα άθλος με ταξίδια στας Αθήνας κλπ., γιατί όπως είπα πιο πάνω, είχε το καλύτερο μαγαζί, με τους καλύτερους και τους πιο μοδάτους σκελετούς- όλοι οι άλλοι είχαν χλιαρά πράματα- αλλά η οικογένεια είχε αποφασίσει ότι, αφού δεν δέχεται χρήματα, δεν ψωνίζουμε από εκεί. 
Άρα καλή η φιλική τιμή, αλλά να σ'τη ζητήσουνε πρώτα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Άρα καλή η φιλική τιμή, *αλλά να σ'τη ζητήσουνε πρώτα*.


Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι πιο άκυρο για ένα νήμα που αφορά το τι κάνουμε *όταν μας την ζητούν* τη φιλική τιμή. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2014)

Ίσως κάτι που ξεκινάει με *"για να δούμε και την άλλη πλευρά"*;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ίσως κάτι που ξεκινάει με *"για να δούμε και την άλλη πλευρά"*;


Σωστό. :)

Εγώ πάλι με αυτά θυμήθηκα την περίφημη "καλύτερη τιμή". Καλύτερη για ποιον;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ πάλι με αυτά θυμήθηκα την περίφημη "καλύτερη τιμή". Καλύτερη για ποιον;


Να υποθέσω ότι αναφέρεσαι στο Most-Favoured-Customer Clause; Ή μήπως στα BAFO / BARFO;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2018)

Οι οδηγίες μου πλέον και σε βίντεο (όπου λέει _γραφίστας_, βάλτε _μεταφραστής_):
*https://www.facebook.com/gdmgr/videos/1050315435061757/*


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2018)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα μας έβαζες καμιά διάλεξή σου. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται τελικά. Γλαφυρό και πειστικό το shortie.


----------

